# Happy Birthday, Judge Nock



## Carolyn (Oct 16, 2005)

It's an honor, a priviledge, and a Blessing to have you amongst us.

:balloons: Happy Birthday, Pam. arty: 


From the bottom of my heart, Thank You for everything.

:kiss:

Love always,
-Carolyn


----------



## NightPoet00 (Oct 16, 2005)

Happy birthday!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pam! 






















Raspberry and SLG


----------



## ariel (Oct 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you, 
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Pam,
Happy Birthday to you!!
:groupparty::bouquet:arty:


----------



## ariel (Oct 16, 2005)

Pam, I just realised that wishing you a Happy Birthday was my 1000th post.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pam.

Have a great day!!! 

:groupparty:

Vickie


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 16, 2005)

Hoppy Birthday!!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 16, 2005)

Happy birthday, Pam! I hope your day is great!

:magicwand:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 16, 2005)

*AVERY HAPPY BIRTDAY TO YOU!!!!!*

Hope you have a really wonderful day - you deserve it!

Jan


----------



## Emmy-webby (Oct 16, 2005)

:balloons:

Happy Birthday!
Happy hoppy birthday to you Pam!

Hope that all your wishes come true! 

arty:

:bouquet:-- Katy and Emmy


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pam!!!!!!!!!!! :colors:

...and wishing you many more!!!!!


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 16, 2005)

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 16, 2005)

Hippity Hoppity Happy Birthday!:groupparty:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pam.

Mine is a week from today. I sure hope you are bundled up and having fun.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 16, 2005)

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## holland (Oct 16, 2005)

:hearts:Wishing you a year full of wonderful birthday blessings. :hearts:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 16, 2005)

Wishing you a wonderful birthday, Pam.

:rose:

Laura, Ally and the Lops


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 16, 2005)

Happity Hoppity Birthday!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Oct 16, 2005)

Hoppy birthday!!!

Rose


----------



## shadow10978 (Oct 16, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Oct 16, 2005)

:balloons: arty::groupparty:
Happy Birthday Pam !!!!!

Hope your day was lots and Lots of FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 16, 2005)

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## pamnock (Oct 16, 2005)

What a nice surprise to come home to  Just got home -- I'm exhausted, but we had a nice weekend.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 16, 2005)

29 does catch up to a Gal!

The Birthday Girl is Here!

:groupparty:

:kiss:


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 17, 2005)

*A very happy Birthday Pam! Hope you had a GREAT day!*

:groupparty:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 17, 2005)

*:bunnydance:Happy:bunnydance:Birthday:bunnydance:Pam:bunnydance:!!!:bunnydance:*


----------



## The Missus (Oct 17, 2005)

Hope your day was super special!!! You said you were exhausted.....sort of happens to folks our age..............

Happy Birthday!!!

The Missus


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 17, 2005)

Happy belated Birthday Pam!


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Oct 17, 2005)

Wishing you a happy belated birthday, Pam !!!!!:colors:

Thank you so much for thewealth of info. you've provided to my few posts/questions !

Kadish Tolesa and bunny crew:balloons:


----------



## bluebird (Oct 17, 2005)

Im late again Happy birthday anyway.bluebird


----------

